# Very Cool County by County map of COVID



## flacaltenn

I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best.. 

They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective... 

So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..  






						WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
					

Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.



					www.wunderground.com


----------



## Jitss617

Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
Cities lol


----------



## Disir

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol



No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that


----------



## MarathonMike

Nice map! Kind of puts things in perspective.


----------



## Jitss617

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

I STAND by what I said .. Captin


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Jitss617 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
Click to expand...


It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right


----------



## Jitss617

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
Click to expand...

Projecting?


----------



## bluzman61

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol


Wow, you're NOT kidding.  The cases DO seem MUCH more prevalent in Dem run cities.  Pretty fascinating.


----------



## bluzman61

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
Click to expand...

He's right, Taz.  The WORST hit areas ARE Dem-run cities.  There's NO question about this.  It's THERE on the maps.  Republican-run cities DO have less cases.  Take a look at it again.


----------



## flacaltenn

MarathonMike said:


> Nice map! Kind of puts things in perspective.



This is why I posted it..   We all need perspective on this..  It's healthier than just discussing the political points that can be gained from a crisis...


----------



## Death Angel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.


----------



## flacaltenn

Death Angel said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
Click to expand...


As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..  

And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder. 

NOT a political food fight...


----------



## Jitss617

flacaltenn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
Click to expand...

*Wrong the right promote family units that reduce the population of unprotected sex. *


----------



## flacaltenn

Jitss617 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wrong the right promote family units that reduce the population of unprotected sex. *
Click to expand...


Not in my Bible Buckle neighborhood..  Procreating quite well here. That's a whole 'nother issue..


----------



## Jitss617

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wrong the right promote family units that reduce the population of unprotected sex. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my Bible Buckle neighborhood..  Procreating quite well here. That's a whole 'nother issue..
Click to expand...

So you live in an urban area


----------



## OldLady

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


That map is AWESOME.  Thanks!


----------



## flacaltenn

Jitss617 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wrong the right promote family units that reduce the population of unprotected sex. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my Bible Buckle neighborhood..  Procreating quite well here. That's a whole 'nother issue..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you live in an urban area
Click to expand...


Kinda .. But most places are on an acre or more... And I have deer and turkeys and other wildlife in the yard nearly every day..  And a couple farms within a mile...  Not much diff from REALLY rural TN except the short commute to a major metro...


----------



## Jitss617

flacaltenn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Wrong the right promote family units that reduce the population of unprotected sex. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in my Bible Buckle neighborhood..  Procreating quite well here. That's a whole 'nother issue..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you live in an urban area
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda .. But most places are on an acre or more... And I have deer and turkeys and other wildlife in the yard nearly every day..  And a couple farms within a mile...  Not much diff from REALLY rural TN except the short commute to a major metro...
Click to expand...

Lol stop


----------



## kiwiman127

I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection 
In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol


Aren’t almost all cities run by democrats?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

flacaltenn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
Click to expand...


You can’t reason with irrational people


----------



## Death Angel

flacaltenn said:


> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder


Exactly. Leftist policies encourage dense populations. Those on the right tend to have a little distance between their neighbors. Again, the natural wisdom of the right shines thru.


----------



## flacaltenn

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.



I say this with little or NO respect..   You're a mental midget... You NEED to bring politics into this because your brain and faculties for thinking are SHRINKING from your TDS...

THERE IS NO "scientific" DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THESE MAPS...  They BOTH USE the official CDC data..   The ONLY DIFFERENCE is that the one I POSTED has MORE localized information and TOTAL information content than the one in Scientific American.. 

With the Wunderground map you can see the TIME development of EVERY hot spot..  And find numbers for the SMALLEST LEAST affected counties in America.. It's also UPDATED every day -- where the Scientific American one is already "old news".. 

Just PROVES you didn't go to link and SEE THIS for yourself.. You just chuck out these reflexive political jabs..


----------



## kiwiman127

flacaltenn said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this with little or NO respect..   You're a mental midget... You NEED to bring politics into this because your brain and faculties for thinking are SHRINKING from your TDS...
> 
> THERE IS NO "scientific" DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THESE MAPS...  They BOTH USE the official CDC data..   The ONLY DIFFERENCE is that the one I POSTED has MORE localized information and TOTAL information content than the one in Scientific American..
> 
> With the Wunderground map you can see the TIME development of EVERY hot spot..  And find numbers for the SMALLEST LEAST affected counties in America.. It's also UPDATED every day -- where the Scientific American one is already "old news"..
> 
> Just PROVES you didn't go to link and SEE THIS for yourself.. You just chuck out these reflexive political jabs..
Click to expand...


And you are a mental giant. Yeah the new format and drop of posters shows that.









						What the Coronavirus Is Doing to Rural Georgia
					

The pandemic hits a region that was already struggling to address its medical needs.




					www.newyorker.com
				












						Rural America braces for coronavirus
					

Rural health systems are bracing for a surge in patients suffering from COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, that could overwhelm small and underfunded hospitals in areas where po…



					thehill.com
				












						Surprising COVID-19 hot spots: Why coronavirus still threatens rural areas
					

It's common for to trickle into rural communities after hitting big cities first.




					abcnews.go.com
				




You use one resource, whereas I have used four different resources in this thread.
You didn’t bother to read data the counters your wonderful map, which I did actually looked at.
See ya later, Little Trumpster.


----------



## jc456

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
Click to expand...

Bro, you’re acting like a leftist stomping his feet cause someone said something you don’t agree with. I think better of you.

No one has any information, just numbers supplied by a government that at this time seems untrustworthy. Hiding material and complaining one didn’t get it is beyond comprehensible. That’s not earned trust


----------



## jc456

kiwiman127 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this with little or NO respect..   You're a mental midget... You NEED to bring politics into this because your brain and faculties for thinking are SHRINKING from your TDS...
> 
> THERE IS NO "scientific" DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THESE MAPS...  They BOTH USE the official CDC data..   The ONLY DIFFERENCE is that the one I POSTED has MORE localized information and TOTAL information content than the one in Scientific American..
> 
> With the Wunderground map you can see the TIME development of EVERY hot spot..  And find numbers for the SMALLEST LEAST affected counties in America.. It's also UPDATED every day -- where the Scientific American one is already "old news"..
> 
> Just PROVES you didn't go to link and SEE THIS for yourself.. You just chuck out these reflexive political jabs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a mental giant. Yeah the new format and drop of posters shows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Coronavirus Is Doing to Rural Georgia
> 
> 
> The pandemic hits a region that was already struggling to address its medical needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rural America braces for coronavirus
> 
> 
> Rural health systems are bracing for a surge in patients suffering from COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, that could overwhelm small and underfunded hospitals in areas where po…
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising COVID-19 hot spots: Why coronavirus still threatens rural areas
> 
> 
> It's common for to trickle into rural communities after hitting big cities first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use one resource, whereas I have used four different resources in this thread.
> You didn’t bother to read data the counters your wonderful map, which I did actually looked at.
> See ya later, Little Trumpster.
Click to expand...

I posted the John Hopkins site with the county data two weeks ago


----------



## jc456

I’m still waiting for the hospital data on bed availability. Spoke with a friend yesterday who has contact with a nurse from cook county Illinois and her nurse friend said she couldn’t discuss any Clovid information or facility data. They are indeed hiding data. You all are schmucks to believe the ones you are believing. If I’m wrong, then post hospital data and prove me wrong


----------



## jc456

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can’t reason with irrational people
Click to expand...

Have to have reason


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

jc456 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, you’re acting like a leftist stomping his feet cause someone said something you don’t agree with. I think better of you.
> 
> No one has any information, just numbers supplied by a government that at this time seems untrustworthy. Hiding material and complaining one didn’t get it is beyond comprehensible. That’s not earned trust
Click to expand...


Pointing out that somebody is acting like a trolling retard is not leftist.  It's pointing out that someone is acting like a trolling retard.


----------



## flacaltenn

kiwiman127 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this with little or NO respect..   You're a mental midget... You NEED to bring politics into this because your brain and faculties for thinking are SHRINKING from your TDS...
> 
> THERE IS NO "scientific" DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THESE MAPS...  They BOTH USE the official CDC data..   The ONLY DIFFERENCE is that the one I POSTED has MORE localized information and TOTAL information content than the one in Scientific American..
> 
> With the Wunderground map you can see the TIME development of EVERY hot spot..  And find numbers for the SMALLEST LEAST affected counties in America.. It's also UPDATED every day -- where the Scientific American one is already "old news"..
> 
> Just PROVES you didn't go to link and SEE THIS for yourself.. You just chuck out these reflexive political jabs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a mental giant. Yeah the new format and drop of posters shows that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Coronavirus Is Doing to Rural Georgia
> 
> 
> The pandemic hits a region that was already struggling to address its medical needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rural America braces for coronavirus
> 
> 
> Rural health systems are bracing for a surge in patients suffering from COVID-19, the disease caused by the novel coronavirus, that could overwhelm small and underfunded hospitals in areas where po…
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprising COVID-19 hot spots: Why coronavirus still threatens rural areas
> 
> 
> It's common for to trickle into rural communities after hitting big cities first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You use one resource, whereas I have used four different resources in this thread.
> You didn’t bother to read data the counters your wonderful map, which I did actually looked at.
> See ya later, Little Trumpster.
Click to expand...


Doesn't HELP to ASSUME how many sources I use...  We're arguing about just 2 SIMILAR ones.. And I would only BOTHER to put one up as a "sticky thread" if I found it to be UNIQUE, TRUSTWORTHY and better than others...


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com



Excellent resource, thank you.   Handy to track not only one's own locale but those of friends and relatives.  I had been doing it via text updates searching individual counties.  This is much more right-brain.

Flawed logic though.  See, my county is one of those that is still clean.  We'd like to KEEP it that way.  The more restrictions are followed, the longer we can do that.


----------



## miketx

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


Who is paying the "experts?"


----------



## Pogo

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.



There's a county here in western NC that I regularly visit, where they won't even let you on the highway if you can't prove you live there (and that's been true for a coupla weeks), specifically because they're too poor and resource-deficient that if they got CV cases, they'd be unable to handle them at all.

So far that county is still clean.  But that's why they take those measures.


----------



## XponentialChaos

Very cool map.  Thanks!


----------



## Leo123

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


Thanks for the map.  It goes to show that using whole-State data for a statistical model and graph is very misleading.   CA is a good example where approximately 1/3 of the geographic State is not as affected as the more densley populated areas.    It also shows that sanctuary cities are highly affected.


----------



## sparky

Yep, 
very much gains one visual perspective 
thx FCT

~S~


----------



## jc456

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, you’re acting like a leftist stomping his feet cause someone said something you don’t agree with. I think better of you.
> 
> No one has any information, just numbers supplied by a government that at this time seems untrustworthy. Hiding material and complaining one didn’t get it is beyond comprehensible. That’s not earned trust
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pointing out that somebody is acting like a trolling retard is not leftist.  It's pointing out that someone is acting like a trolling retard.
Click to expand...

I disagree


----------



## sparky

I'm further convinced all the hype surrounding this pandemic is unwarranted

~S~


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> I'm further convinced all the hype surrounding this pandemic is unwarranted
> 
> ~S~


Yep, same here


----------



## flacaltenn

Pogo said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent resource, thank you.   Handy to track not only one's own locale but those of friends and relatives.  I had been doing it via text updates searching individual counties.  This is much more right-brain.
> 
> Flawed logic though.  See, my county is one of those that is still clean.  We'd like to KEEP it that way.  The more restrictions are followed, the longer we can do that.
Click to expand...


Just put up a billboard at the county lines telling folks to "drive right on thru" and "come back some other time"...


----------



## Pogo

flacaltenn said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent resource, thank you.   Handy to track not only one's own locale but those of friends and relatives.  I had been doing it via text updates searching individual counties.  This is much more right-brain.
> 
> Flawed logic though.  See, my county is one of those that is still clean.  We'd like to KEEP it that way.  The more restrictions are followed, the longer we can do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just put up a billboard at the county lines telling folks to "drive right on thru" and "come back some other time"...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wyatt earp

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...


Say what?

It appears to us that God is killing off retarded Democrats and not attacking individuals


----------



## Death Angel

Pogo said:


> Excellent resource, thank you. Handy to track not only one's own locale but those of friends and relatives. I had been doing it via text updates searching individual counties. This is much more right-brain


I've been using it daily as well.


----------



## McFury

bluzman61 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right, Taz.  The WORST hit areas ARE Dem-run cities.  There's NO question about this.  It's THERE on the maps.  Republican-run cities DO have less cases.  Take a look at it again.
Click to expand...

We are all Americans you stupid fuck.
Why bring politics into this mad virus killing us all?
This is not about Republican or Democrat, this is about American lives and human lives all-over the world.
Stupid imbecile.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


The hope of all democrats.  It reminds me of when liberals were telling heterosexuals that there was no way to avoid AIDS.   EVERYONE was at risk.


----------



## Syriusly

bear513 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say what?
> 
> It appears to us that God is killing off retarded Democrats and not attacking individuals
Click to expand...

Pretty certain it is all individuals suffering.


----------



## candycorn

Just over 3 Millions tested in the United States.


----------



## bripat9643

McFury said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right, Taz.  The WORST hit areas ARE Dem-run cities.  There's NO question about this.  It's THERE on the maps.  Republican-run cities DO have less cases.  Take a look at it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all Americans you stupid fuck.
> Why bring politics into this mad virus killing us all?
> This is not about Republican or Democrat, this is about American lives and human lives all-over the world.
> Stupid imbecile.
Click to expand...

Democrats already did, numskull.  Don't you ever watch Trump's press conferences?


----------



## my2¢

For Arizona there's an interactive map to get the data by zip code.  I'm guessing other states are providing their data as well? 

ArcGIS Dashboards


----------



## justoffal

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...


Unintended consequence I guess....but there nonetheless.  The reason why Bee hives are so prone to infection is because they crawl all over each other all the time.  Hive mind equals ..... contagion....can possibly equal political predilection also.


----------



## justoffal

McFury said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I STAND by what I said .. Captin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a free country.  You obviously can stand by being a childish tard.  It's your right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right, Taz.  The WORST hit areas ARE Dem-run cities.  There's NO question about this.  It's THERE on the maps.  Republican-run cities DO have less cases.  Take a look at it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are all Americans you stupid fuck.
> Why bring politics into this mad virus killing us all?
> This is not about Republican or Democrat, this is about American lives and human lives all-over the world.
> Stupid imbecile.
Click to expand...


So then it's not Trump's fault anymore?  You know...keeping Politics out of it right?

JO


----------



## dannyboys

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


"could very well get harder"???????????? HAAA HAAAAAA!!!!!!!
You would LOVE that to happen you fucking asshole!
"Per capital"?????????????
You fucking MORON!!!!!!!!!
"Experts"? You mean those fucking idiots on Madcow's show.


----------



## Recce4

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com




Informative. Thanks.


(Bring back the informative button).


----------



## kiwiman127

dannyboys said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> "could very well get harder"???????????? HAAA HAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> You would LOVE that to happen you fucking asshole!
> "Per capital"?????????????
> You fucking MORON!!!!!!!!!
> "Experts"? You mean those fucking idiots on Madcow's show.
Click to expand...

Another clueless Little Trumpster.. I would suggest you lookup rural states cases and what the per capita of the cases are and then compare the per capita of the cases of your metro areas.
I bet you have no idea of what per capita is, so you’ll not reply to this post before looking up what per capita represents.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

kiwiman127 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> "could very well get harder"???????????? HAAA HAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> You would LOVE that to happen you fucking asshole!
> "Per capital"?????????????
> You fucking MORON!!!!!!!!!
> "Experts"? You mean those fucking idiots on Madcow's show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another clueless Little Trumpster.. I would suggest you lookup rural states cases and what the per capita of the cases are and then compare the per capita of the cases of your metro areas.
> I bet you have no idea of what per capita is, so you’ll not reply to this post before looking up what per capita represents.
Click to expand...

I now live in two regions. One is in a Mississippi River town and the other is PG County, MD. 
PG County has 5 times the case load and death rate _per capita_ as my Mississippi River location.


----------



## Rambunctious

Mass transit....apartment living...and filthy crowded sidewalks...


----------



## Wapasha

flacaltenn said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
Click to expand...

I think if a republican were to win election as the mayor of New York City, it would be about as bad as it is now just, because of the way New York City is


----------



## flacaltenn

Wapasha said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Democrats like to segregate themselves. Sucks to be them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As another said.  Epidemic wise -- it's mass transit and HIGH density housing more than it is "democrat"..  The REACTIONS of the Lefty mayors DOES MATTER -- but even Righty mayors would have a serious problem..
> 
> And as that other poster pointed out -- the "agenda" of the left is to RESTRICT large lots with single families, PREVENT urban "sprawl", and get everyone OUT of their cars... It's food to ponder.
> 
> NOT a political food fight...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think if a republican were to win election as the mayor of New York City, it would be about as bad as it is now just, because of the way New York City is
Click to expand...


Yep...  The problems they face NOW -- realizing the inherent health threat to "big city living" is gonna torture whoever replaced the dumb "big bird"... But AT LEAST -- they'll work harder and smarter and faster than that mental midget...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


Great...Boston is a hot mess!


----------



## Jitss617

AzogtheDefiler said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
Click to expand...

You ain’t in Boston Brookline boy .. you want to claim Boston move in


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Great...Boston is a hot mess!



Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
Click to expand...

Oh wow. Where did you move to? I live in Brookline.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. Where did you move to? I live in Brookline.
Click to expand...


I moved from there down to York County, South Carolina, where I worked in Uptown Charlotte for six years before I moved out to Las Vegas in 2013.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh wow. Where did you move to? I live in Brookline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I moved from there down to York County, South Carolina, where I worked in Uptown Charlotte for six years before I moved out to Las Vegas in 2013.
Click to expand...

The weather is much nicer and cost of living is considerably lower. Congratulations.


----------



## Dick Foster

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

It sure as hell verifies my contention that all cities are cesspools.


----------



## Jitss617

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
Click to expand...

Nice what years? I worked at the Harvard Kent for a little while


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jitss617 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice what years? I worked at the Harvard Kent for a little while
Click to expand...


----------



## Jitss617

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice what years? I worked at the Harvard Kent for a little while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325856
Click to expand...

Lol I was! It was through my high school I was a janitor. 1997.. good guess stalker


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Jitss617 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice what years? I worked at the Harvard Kent for a little while
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 325856
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I was! It was though my high school I was a janitor. 1997.. good guess stalker
Click to expand...

That is awesome! JoeB works in HR. I am great at guessing people's jobs. Playtime is an unemployed drunk.


----------



## Weatherman2020

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


Excellent visual how God is cleaning up Dem controlled regions.


----------



## MindWars

Weatherman2020 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent visual how God is cleaning up Dem controlled regions.
Click to expand...


These idiots know nothing even when you tell them show them etc......

*NEW STUDY WARNS UP TO 70% OF AMERICANS WILL EVENTUALLY CATCH COVID-19 AND THE PANDEMIC COULD LAST 2 YEARS
What if CIDRAP is correct and this pandemic stretches all the way into 2022?*


----------



## EvilCat Breath

MindWars said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent visual how God is cleaning up Dem controlled regions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These idiots know nothing even when you tell them show them etc......
> 
> *NEW STUDY WARNS UP TO 70% OF AMERICANS WILL EVENTUALLY CATCH COVID-19 AND THE PANDEMIC COULD LAST 2 YEARS
> What if CIDRAP is correct and this pandemic stretches all the way into 2022?*
Click to expand...

Actually, nothing much.  The Chinese virus would become part of the background of diseases that surround us all the time.  We still have the Spanish flu, the Hong Kong flu, swine flu,  hantavirus, SARS. MERS, Legionnaires disease, MERSA, HIV, TB and many more.  There is no cure nor vaccine.  We live with them and sometimes die with them


----------



## Ame®icano

I found another corona virus tracking website. 









						Coronavirus Dashboard
					

Live coronavirus dashboard tracker. See data, maps, social media trends, and learn about prevention measures.




					ncov2019.live


----------



## McFury

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
Click to expand...

I lived in Charlestown, very small and congested, not that different from south Boston but smaller.
The north-end is worse, it's even smaller.
too many people in a small space.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

McFury said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great...Boston is a hot mess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it has been for a long time.  I grew up in Charlestown.  Sometimes I miss it, but I really don't.  I moved away for a reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lived in Charlestown, very small and congested, not that different from south Boston but smaller.
> The north-end is worse, it's even smaller.
> too many people in a small space.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. North End is snug at best. Great in the summer though.


----------



## Imnukingfutz

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


even some of the counties out in the western portion of the country that have been colored red as high counts of CV-19 are such massively large counties that even their color is a bit misleading as to the reality.


----------



## flacaltenn

Imnukingfutz said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even some of the counties out in the western portion of the country that have been colored red as high counts of CV-19 are such massively large counties that even their color is a bit misleading as to the reality.
Click to expand...


Pseudo coloring ANYTHING is the best way to "lie" about data or statistics..  Because you're arbitrarily really quoting the numbers out of context if you JUICE the colors.. 

 Ought to be law...  Like use quartiles only.  Or a uniform set of 10 colors for percentage breaks..


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


This is fun as well....projective modeling breakdowns from state to local areas.





__





						U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
					

Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how your community is doing.




					covidactnow.org


----------



## flacaltenn

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun as well....projective modeling breakdowns from state to local areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
> 
> 
> Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how your community is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covidactnow.org
Click to expand...


My only problem with the USA map there is that "REDUCED" (orange) includes states that have a BARELY A TRACE of deaths or rising infections.. This is what I meant by "Lying with pseudocolor graphs above..  The color scheme and divisions just HIDE a lot of the actual data.. 

Inside the STATE -- they do pretty well with the numbers UNTIL you get to PROJECTIONS..  Everyones projections on Covid epidemic have sucked and continue to suck...


----------



## Death Angel

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

And that's why Floridas spared? So rural and filled with YOUNG people?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

flacaltenn said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fun as well....projective modeling breakdowns from state to local areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
> 
> 
> Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how your community is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covidactnow.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My only problem with the USA map there is that "REDUCED" (orange) includes states that have a BARELY A TRACE of deaths or rising infections.. This is what I meant by "Lying with pseudocolor graphs above..  The color scheme and divisions just HIDE a lot of the actual data..
> 
> Inside the STATE -- they do pretty well with the numbers UNTIL you get to PROJECTIONS..  Everyones projections on Covid epidemic have sucked and continue to suck...
Click to expand...

Yeah..I get that....Idaho's infection rate is .94%--infections are going down...Statewide there are 5 people in ICU because of Covid---so wtf?

I think the low populations in these states skews the model these people are using--and the low density is not accounted for.

Now there are some states that have issues..like Texas and Florida. This is a non-peer reviewed list of what states are considered 'uncontrolled outbreak' status--take is for what it is worth..but i found this comment about Tampa Bay a bit chilling...the virus is in their wastewater?



			These 24 States Have Uncontrolled Coronavirus Outbreaks, Study Says
		


*Florida
The state has 50,127 confirmed cases and 2,233 deaths as of May 25th. "Here in Miami-Dade, they've been doing some studies of the saltwater on the beaches to make sure they're not contaminated," said Dr. Aileen Marty, an infectious disease expert at Florida International University, told Tampa Bay 10. "Our wastewater is chock-full of the virus."*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ted Nugent knocks it out of the park:
“Why do I have to stay home just because  are scared? How about  stay home.... stay in  house indefinitely,  wear a mask,  socially distance yourself from me,  avoid restaurants,  avoid baseball games,  stay off the roads,  avoid malls and beaches and parks,  believe the made up death numbers,  believe the media hype,  get your toxic vaccine while avoiding vitamin C, sunshine and the things God gave us to actually heal,
I'm done playing  dumb game. We are not “all in this together.” I'm not wearing  dumb tin foil hat anymore. I’m no longer going to be a prisoner of your fear. I'm no longer staying in my house or catering to  because  are scared. I'm not wearing a mask and I'm not staying 6 feet away from you anymore because I'm not afraid of you. You are not my enemy and if I get sick, it's not because of , it's because of me and my system, which not only have I been addressing for quite some time, but I also know how to treat if I get sick.
This virus (or whatever it is) is already circulating. Millions of people have already encountered it, as it's been circulating around the world probably since last September. You WILL have to confront this thing, if you haven’t already. There is no way around it, unless you lock yourself up in your house and it somehow doesn't manage to hop on some mail or some groceries that you ordered online.
 fear is not an excuse to destroy America.  fear is not my fear and your fear does not have the right to interfere with my life, my job, my income or my future as a free American citizen. So if you're scared, you can just put your tin foil hat on, or even wrap foil all around your whole body - or around your whole house if you wish - but please keep your fear contained to your little corner of the world and don't contaminate me or my family or my Country.”


----------



## Death Angel

Kind of "know" my first covid death.

In my county we have 145 cases (most fully recovered and no longer contagious) with 3 deaths. I "know" one of them.

Stopped at Dollar General yesterday. The guy behind the counter disappeared for about a month. He's a young guy and lives at home. I asked why he was gone. I was gonna make a joke, but fortunately I didn't.

He said his parents got the virus and his mom recovered but his dad died. He was in real quarantine for awhile but they said he never got the virus.

It does make it kinda real, but it changes nothing.


----------



## McFury

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ted Nugent knocks it out of the park:
> “Why do I have to stay home just because  are scared? How about  stay home.... stay in  house indefinitely,  wear a mask,  socially distance yourself from me,  avoid restaurants,  avoid baseball games,  stay off the roads,  avoid malls and beaches and parks,  believe the made up death numbers,  believe the media hype,  get your toxic vaccine while avoiding vitamin C, sunshine and the things God gave us to actually heal,
> I'm done playing  dumb game. We are not “all in this together.” I'm not wearing  dumb tin foil hat anymore. I’m no longer going to be a prisoner of your fear. I'm no longer staying in my house or catering to  because  are scared. I'm not wearing a mask and I'm not staying 6 feet away from you anymore because I'm not afraid of you. You are not my enemy and if I get sick, it's not because of , it's because of me and my system, which not only have I been addressing for quite some time, but I also know how to treat if I get sick.
> This virus (or whatever it is) is already circulating. Millions of people have already encountered it, as it's been circulating around the world probably since last September. You WILL have to confront this thing, if you haven’t already. There is no way around it, unless you lock yourself up in your house and it somehow doesn't manage to hop on some mail or some groceries that you ordered online.
> fear is not an excuse to destroy America.  fear is not my fear and your fear does not have the right to interfere with my life, my job, my income or my future as a free American citizen. So if you're scared, you can just put your tin foil hat on, or even wrap foil all around your whole body - or around your whole house if you wish - but please keep your fear contained to your little corner of the world and don't contaminate me or my family or my Country.”


Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19. 
More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.
You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

McFury said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ted Nugent knocks it out of the park:
> “Why do I have to stay home just because  are scared? How about  stay home.... stay in  house indefinitely,  wear a mask,  socially distance yourself from me,  avoid restaurants,  avoid baseball games,  stay off the roads,  avoid malls and beaches and parks,  believe the made up death numbers,  believe the media hype,  get your toxic vaccine while avoiding vitamin C, sunshine and the things God gave us to actually heal,
> I'm done playing  dumb game. We are not “all in this together.” I'm not wearing  dumb tin foil hat anymore. I’m no longer going to be a prisoner of your fear. I'm no longer staying in my house or catering to  because  are scared. I'm not wearing a mask and I'm not staying 6 feet away from you anymore because I'm not afraid of you. You are not my enemy and if I get sick, it's not because of , it's because of me and my system, which not only have I been addressing for quite some time, but I also know how to treat if I get sick.
> This virus (or whatever it is) is already circulating. Millions of people have already encountered it, as it's been circulating around the world probably since last September. You WILL have to confront this thing, if you haven’t already. There is no way around it, unless you lock yourself up in your house and it somehow doesn't manage to hop on some mail or some groceries that you ordered online.
> fear is not an excuse to destroy America.  fear is not my fear and your fear does not have the right to interfere with my life, my job, my income or my future as a free American citizen. So if you're scared, you can just put your tin foil hat on, or even wrap foil all around your whole body - or around your whole house if you wish - but please keep your fear contained to your little corner of the world and don't contaminate me or my family or my Country.”
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.
> More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.
> You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.
Click to expand...

Yawn when the media stops lying I will listen


----------



## Death Angel

Wisconsin has had 550 deaths they're trying to attribute to covid. Lest us know when there's a real problem


----------



## ChemEngineer

McFury said:


> Dude you need to wake the **** up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.
> More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.
> You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.



You talk like a boy, vulgar and childish and cowardly.
In 1969, far more Americans died of the flu on a much smaller population basis and nobody went berserk as you and Leftists are doing now.   Stay in your little room for a year, please.
Safe Space has expanded exponentially.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

1 month later:



			NY, NJ May Delay Reopening Phases as Covid Spikes Across Country
		


*The governors of New York and New Jersey said on Monday that they were so alarmed by a surge in coronavirus cases in the South and West that they were reconsidering plans to allow indoor dining in the two states in the coming days.
Gov. Philip D. Murphy of New Jersey said that plans to allow indoor dining to resume on Thursday would be postponed “indefinitely.”
“We have seen spikes in other states driven in part by the return of patrons to indoor dining establishments, where they are seated and without face coverings for significant periods of time,” Mr. Murphy said. “We do not wish to see New Jersey experience a similar spike.”*



			‘Our Luck May Have Run Out’: California’s Case Count Explodes
		


* Only a few weeks ago, thousands of Southern Californians were flocking to beaches, Disneyland was announcing it would soon reopen and Whoopi Goldberg was lauding Gov. Gavin Newsom on “The View” for the state’s progress in combating the coronavirus. The worst, many in California thought, was behind them. 

In fact, an alarming surge in cases up and down the state was only just beginning.
Over the past week California’s case count has exploded, surpassing 200,000 known infections, and forcing Mr. Newsom to roll back the state’s reopening in some counties. On Monday, he said the number of people hospitalized in California had risen 43 percent over the past two weeks. 

Los Angeles County, which has been averaging more than 2,000 new cases each day, surpassed 100,000 total cases on Monday, with the virus actively infecting one in every 140 people, according to local health officials. More than 2,800 cases were announced in the county on Monday, the most of any day during the pandemic.*


----------



## Mac1958

McFury said:


> Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.  More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.  You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.


Talk radio says it's overblown, so forget that.  Plus, it involves science, and that's fake news.

I wish I were kidding, truly.


----------



## Weatherman2020

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> 1 month later:
> 
> 
> 
> NY, NJ May Delay Reopening Phases as Covid Spikes Across Country
> 
> 
> 
> *The governors of New York and New Jersey said on Monday that they were so alarmed by a surge in coronavirus cases in the South and West that they were reconsidering plans to allow indoor dining in the two states in the coming days.
> Gov. Philip D. Murphy of New Jersey said that plans to allow indoor dining to resume on Thursday would be postponed “indefinitely.”
> “We have seen spikes in other states driven in part by the return of patrons to indoor dining establishments, where they are seated and without face coverings for significant periods of time,” Mr. Murphy said. “We do not wish to see New Jersey experience a similar spike.”*
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Our Luck May Have Run Out’: California’s Case Count Explodes
> 
> 
> 
> * Only a few weeks ago, thousands of Southern Californians were flocking to beaches, Disneyland was announcing it would soon reopen and Whoopi Goldberg was lauding Gov. Gavin Newsom on “The View” for the state’s progress in combating the coronavirus. The worst, many in California thought, was behind them.
> 
> In fact, an alarming surge in cases up and down the state was only just beginning.
> Over the past week California’s case count has exploded, surpassing 200,000 known infections, and forcing Mr. Newsom to roll back the state’s reopening in some counties. On Monday, he said the number of people hospitalized in California had risen 43 percent over the past two weeks.
> 
> Los Angeles County, which has been averaging more than 2,000 new cases each day, surpassed 100,000 total cases on Monday, with the virus actively infecting one in every 140 people, according to local health officials. More than 2,800 cases were announced in the county on Monday, the most of any day during the pandemic.*


Great job Leftards!
Cleaning up America, one Democrat voter at a time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mac1958 said:


> McFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.  More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.  You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk radio says it's overblown, so forget that.  Plus, it involves science, and that's fake news.
> 
> I wish I were kidding, truly.
Click to expand...

Fuck you and your science political agenda


----------



## Mac1958

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Fuck you and your science political agenda


Yes, anti-science. There's another one.

Them dang facts 'n numbers 'n fancy figurin' 'n stuff.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Mac1958 said:


> McFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.  More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.  You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk radio says it's overblown, so forget that.  Plus, it involves science, and that's fake news.
> 
> I wish I were kidding, truly.
Click to expand...

Leftard ‘science’


----------



## Mac1958

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.  More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.  You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk radio says it's overblown, so forget that.  Plus, it involves science, and that's fake news.
> 
> I wish I were kidding, truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftard ‘science’
> View attachment 357186View attachment 357188
Click to expand...

The funniest part is that you're communicating on something that was created using "science" and "math".  A "computer".

Kind of like the talk "radio" shows and "internet" websites that tell how you to think.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Mac1958 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you need to wake the fuck up and smell not coffee but COVID-19.  More Americans died in 3 months than American soldiers died in Vietnam during 10 years of war.  You need to wake up dude, this shit is real.
> 
> 
> 
> Talk radio says it's overblown, so forget that.  Plus, it involves science, and that's fake news.
> 
> I wish I were kidding, truly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Leftard ‘science’
> View attachment 357186View attachment 357188
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funniest part is that you're communicating on something that was created using "science" and "math".  A "computer".
> 
> Kind of like the talk "radio" shows and "internet" websites that tell how you to think.
Click to expand...

Ah!  A computer model!  We must do what HAL says to do!
13 people is dangerous but 100 is OK if you’re protesting!

What a stupid sheeple.


----------



## ChemEngineer

I added the green trend line.  PANIC ! ! !   PANIC ! ! !
The survival rate is over 99%!  OMG. You have much less than a 1% chance of dying IF you contract it.  IF.


----------



## Olde Europe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Now there are some states that have issues..like Texas and Florida. This is a non-peer reviewed list of what states are considered 'uncontrolled outbreak' status--take is for what it is worth..but i found this comment about Tampa Bay a bit chilling...the virus is in their wastewater?
> 
> 
> 
> These 24 States Have Uncontrolled Coronavirus Outbreaks, Study Says
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida
> The state has 50,127 confirmed cases and 2,233 deaths as of May 25th. "Here in Miami-Dade, they've been doing some studies of the saltwater on the beaches to make sure they're not contaminated," said Dr. Aileen Marty, an infectious disease expert at Florida International University, told Tampa Bay 10. "Our wastewater is chock-full of the virus."*



It's long known the virus attacks not just the lungs but quite a variety of tissues, including the gastro-intestinal tract.  And yes, the infected are defecating virus.  Hence testing waste water is a good way to test for the presence of the virus in communities.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

ChemEngineer said:


> View attachment 357364
> 
> I added the green trend line.  PANIC ! ! !   PANIC ! ! !
> The survival rate is over 99%!  OMG. You have much less than a 1% chance of dying IF you contract it.  IF.


OK. Fair enough. I'd point out that the huge spike currently underway in many places has just started..and any deaths..hopefully as few as you expect..would not yet show up in the stats. Usually patients that die from the virus do so after a couple of weeks of illness...revisit this in August for a true picture.


----------



## Olde Europe

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> OK. Fair enough. I'd point out that the huge spike currently underway in many places has just started..and any deaths..hopefully as few as you expect..would not yet show up in the stats. Usually patients that die from the virus do so after a couple of weeks of illness...revisit this in August for a true picture.



The current surge in cases started about 20 days ago, so we're going to be made to behold the uptake shortly.  ICU beds are nearing capacity in several regions now already.  Moreover, in case we're going to see 100k new infections a day, as Dr. Fauci hints we will, hospital systems pretty much around the country will be overwhelmed, proper care no longer possible.  That's when patients are going to die needlessly, and at a vastly increased rate, and hospital staff as well.  On top of that, the political will for another lock-down is probably absent, pretty much everywhere, which means the available instruments to control the spread are weaker, and less effective.

But hey, I have heard painting green lines with a downward trajectory on graphs alleviates all that.  Greatly.


----------



## Death Angel

The data is a little deceptive. It only give totals and not the details.

For instance, my state (Michigan) is listed as 66,670 CASES. It doesnt say how many have recovered or are CURRENTLY hospitalized.

I learned today that Michigan currently has only 550 hospitalized at this time. It is not NEARLY as bad as it appears.

The pandemic is over. "They" just need this until they can get rid of the president


----------



## ChemEngineer

bear513 said:


> It appears to us that God is killing off retarded Democrats and not attacking individuals



Don't blame God.  He didn't make Democrats get millions of abortions, they did.
He didn't make Democrat feminists (sic) fat and ugly so they don't get married and pregnant.
They did that.
He didn't make men love other men so they don't get married and have children.  They did that.
He didn't make black Democrats murder each other at horrific rates.  They did that.
He didn't make idiots take drugs and die of overdoses. They did that.
Darwin Award Winners all.


----------



## badger2

But god has (watched [italics]) all of this happen, knowing beforehand the outcomes. Similarly, god had Adam name the animals, another curious voyeurism.


----------



## ChemEngineer

McFury said:


> But god (sic) has (watched [italics]) all of this happen, knowing beforehand the outcomes. Similarly, god (sic)  had Adam name the animals, another curious voyeurism.



you watch your own children make terrible mistakes.   Do you murder them?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Death Angel said:


> The data is a little deceptive. It only give totals and not the details.
> 
> For instance, my state (Michigan) is listed as 66,670 CASES. It doesnt say how many have recovered or are CURRENTLY hospitalized.
> 
> I learned today that Michigan currently has only 550 hospitalized at this time. It is not NEARLY as bad as it appears.
> 
> The pandemic is over. "They" just need this until they can get rid of the president


Try this model....it's a bit more interactive and up to date--assuming you want info..and are not just bloviating about some fake conspiracy...LOL!






__





						U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
					

Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how your community is doing.




					covidactnow.org


----------



## francoHFW

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


Time for a new map since the stupidest reopening ever anywhere. Who needs masks PP testing when you have ridiculous propaganda?


----------



## flacaltenn

francoHFW said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a new map since the stupidest reopening ever anywhere. Who needs masks PP testing when you have ridiculous propaganda?
Click to expand...


Map is STILL VALID..  Updated daily..  Did you not understand that?


----------



## francoHFW

flacaltenn said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for a new map since the stupidest reopening ever anywhere. Who needs masks PP testing when you have ridiculous propaganda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Map is STILL VALID..  Updated daily..  Did you not understand that?
Click to expand...

Never looked at it. What we have here is the worst reaction to anything in the history of the United States by the government. Great job with the reopening exclamation Court who needs PPE testing or tracing social distancing isn't for real men. On the other hand, no reaction at all to Russians paying bounties....


----------



## Marion Morrison

Weather Underground? Hmm..heard that somewhere before..hmm..


----------



## excalibur

__





						Children are not COVID-19 super spreaders: time to go back to school | Archives of Disease in Childhood
					





					adc.bmj.com


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Well...seems that this may be more than just a 'blip~ LOL@the Gov. of Oklahoma making a point about how safe it is to go out and eat...and promptly catching Covid!



			Florida hospitals face ICU bed shortage as state passes 300,000 COVID-19 cases
		


*Florida was running out of ICU beds at numerous hospitals Wednesday as COVID-19 cases continued to pile up by the tens of thousands and the Trump administration appeared powerless to stop it.*
_*In Oklahoma, Gov. Kevin Stitt, a Republican who caught flak for posting a photo of himself eating with his kids in a crowded restaurant while COVID-19 was spreading through his state, announced Wednesday that he had tested positive for the virus.
The 67,507 new cases reported across the country Tuesday was the second highest daily number since the start of the pandemic, and states like Wisconsin (4,407), Nevada (1,104), Oklahoma (993) and Alaska (360) shattered their previous records for numbers of cases recorded in a single day.

The death toll nationwide as of Wednesday morning was 137,403 and climbing, with 3,454,352 cases reported, according to the latest NBC News tally.
Four states in particular — Florida, Texas, Arizona and California — continued to account for most of the new cases and deaths.
Florida, where the Republican convention  is scheduled to be held next month, passed a dismal benchmark Wednesday with more than 300,000 cases of COVID-19 reported since the start of the pandemic.
More than 77,000 cases were logged just in the last seven days, bringing the total number in the state to 301,629, according to the Florida Department of Health.
There were also 112 more deaths, putting the state on track to hit 5,000 COVID-19 fatalities, the NBC News numbers showed.
Tuesday was the second deadliest day of the pandemic in Florida, with 133 fatalities — the most since July 1 when 145 were recorded, the new figures show.
Finding a bed for all those sick people became increasingly harder with the Agency for Health Care Administration reporting that 54 hospitals in the state now have zero available beds in their intensive care units and another 40 hospitals have less than 10 percent bed availability in their ICUs.
Ten of the hospitals where no ICU beds are left are in Miami-Dade, the most populous county in Florida and the state’s top coronavirus hotspot.*_
*Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has taken heat for his handling of the crisis, stoked more anger recently by referring to the rising case numbers as a"blip."*


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Well...seems that this may be more than just a 'blip~ LOL@the Gov. of Oklahoma making a point about how safe it is to go out and eat...and promptly catching Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> Florida hospitals face ICU bed shortage as state passes 300,000 COVID-19 cases
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida was running out of ICU beds at numerous hospitals Wednesday as COVID-19 cases continued to pile up by the tens of thousands and the Trump administration appeared powerless to stop it.*
> _*In Oklahoma, Gov. Kevin Stitt, a Republican who caught flak for posting a photo of himself eating with his kids in a crowded restaurant while COVID-19 was spreading through his state, announced Wednesday that he had tested positive for the virus.
> The 67,507 new cases reported across the country Tuesday was the second highest daily number since the start of the pandemic, and states like Wisconsin (4,407), Nevada (1,104), Oklahoma (993) and Alaska (360) shattered their previous records for numbers of cases recorded in a single day.
> 
> The death toll nationwide as of Wednesday morning was 137,403 and climbing, with 3,454,352 cases reported, according to the latest NBC News tally.
> Four states in particular — Florida, Texas, Arizona and California — continued to account for most of the new cases and deaths.
> Florida, where the Republican convention  is scheduled to be held next month, passed a dismal benchmark Wednesday with more than 300,000 cases of COVID-19 reported since the start of the pandemic.
> More than 77,000 cases were logged just in the last seven days, bringing the total number in the state to 301,629, according to the Florida Department of Health.
> There were also 112 more deaths, putting the state on track to hit 5,000 COVID-19 fatalities, the NBC News numbers showed.
> Tuesday was the second deadliest day of the pandemic in Florida, with 133 fatalities — the most since July 1 when 145 were recorded, the new figures show.
> Finding a bed for all those sick people became increasingly harder with the Agency for Health Care Administration reporting that 54 hospitals in the state now have zero available beds in their intensive care units and another 40 hospitals have less than 10 percent bed availability in their ICUs.
> Ten of the hospitals where no ICU beds are left are in Miami-Dade, the most populous county in Florida and the state’s top coronavirus hotspot.*_
> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has taken heat for his handling of the crisis, stoked more anger recently by referring to the rising case numbers as a"blip."*


And he’ll get well and you’ll keep pushing your commie Chinese/democrat bullshit.
Get back in your basement and stay there.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...seems that this may be more than just a 'blip~ LOL@the Gov. of Oklahoma making a point about how safe it is to go out and eat...and promptly catching Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> Florida hospitals face ICU bed shortage as state passes 300,000 COVID-19 cases
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida was running out of ICU beds at numerous hospitals Wednesday as COVID-19 cases continued to pile up by the tens of thousands and the Trump administration appeared powerless to stop it.*
> _*In Oklahoma, Gov. Kevin Stitt, a Republican who caught flak for posting a photo of himself eating with his kids in a crowded restaurant while COVID-19 was spreading through his state, announced Wednesday that he had tested positive for the virus.
> The 67,507 new cases reported across the country Tuesday was the second highest daily number since the start of the pandemic, and states like Wisconsin (4,407), Nevada (1,104), Oklahoma (993) and Alaska (360) shattered their previous records for numbers of cases recorded in a single day.
> 
> The death toll nationwide as of Wednesday morning was 137,403 and climbing, with 3,454,352 cases reported, according to the latest NBC News tally.
> Four states in particular — Florida, Texas, Arizona and California — continued to account for most of the new cases and deaths.
> Florida, where the Republican convention  is scheduled to be held next month, passed a dismal benchmark Wednesday with more than 300,000 cases of COVID-19 reported since the start of the pandemic.
> More than 77,000 cases were logged just in the last seven days, bringing the total number in the state to 301,629, according to the Florida Department of Health.
> There were also 112 more deaths, putting the state on track to hit 5,000 COVID-19 fatalities, the NBC News numbers showed.
> Tuesday was the second deadliest day of the pandemic in Florida, with 133 fatalities — the most since July 1 when 145 were recorded, the new figures show.
> Finding a bed for all those sick people became increasingly harder with the Agency for Health Care Administration reporting that 54 hospitals in the state now have zero available beds in their intensive care units and another 40 hospitals have less than 10 percent bed availability in their ICUs.
> Ten of the hospitals where no ICU beds are left are in Miami-Dade, the most populous county in Florida and the state’s top coronavirus hotspot.*_
> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has taken heat for his handling of the crisis, stoked more anger recently by referring to the rising case numbers as a"blip."*
> 
> 
> 
> And he’ll get well and you’ll keep pushing your commie Chinese/democrat bullshit.
> Get back in your basement and stay there.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope your not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.

Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up. 

Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...seems that this may be more than just a 'blip~ LOL@the Gov. of Oklahoma making a point about how safe it is to go out and eat...and promptly catching Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> Florida hospitals face ICU bed shortage as state passes 300,000 COVID-19 cases
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida was running out of ICU beds at numerous hospitals Wednesday as COVID-19 cases continued to pile up by the tens of thousands and the Trump administration appeared powerless to stop it.*
> _*In Oklahoma, Gov. Kevin Stitt, a Republican who caught flak for posting a photo of himself eating with his kids in a crowded restaurant while COVID-19 was spreading through his state, announced Wednesday that he had tested positive for the virus.
> The 67,507 new cases reported across the country Tuesday was the second highest daily number since the start of the pandemic, and states like Wisconsin (4,407), Nevada (1,104), Oklahoma (993) and Alaska (360) shattered their previous records for numbers of cases recorded in a single day.
> 
> The death toll nationwide as of Wednesday morning was 137,403 and climbing, with 3,454,352 cases reported, according to the latest NBC News tally.
> Four states in particular — Florida, Texas, Arizona and California — continued to account for most of the new cases and deaths.
> Florida, where the Republican convention  is scheduled to be held next month, passed a dismal benchmark Wednesday with more than 300,000 cases of COVID-19 reported since the start of the pandemic.
> More than 77,000 cases were logged just in the last seven days, bringing the total number in the state to 301,629, according to the Florida Department of Health.
> There were also 112 more deaths, putting the state on track to hit 5,000 COVID-19 fatalities, the NBC News numbers showed.
> Tuesday was the second deadliest day of the pandemic in Florida, with 133 fatalities — the most since July 1 when 145 were recorded, the new figures show.
> Finding a bed for all those sick people became increasingly harder with the Agency for Health Care Administration reporting that 54 hospitals in the state now have zero available beds in their intensive care units and another 40 hospitals have less than 10 percent bed availability in their ICUs.
> Ten of the hospitals where no ICU beds are left are in Miami-Dade, the most populous county in Florida and the state’s top coronavirus hotspot.*_
> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has taken heat for his handling of the crisis, stoked more anger recently by referring to the rising case numbers as a"blip."*
> 
> 
> 
> And he’ll get well and you’ll keep pushing your commie Chinese/democrat bullshit.
> Get back in your basement and stay there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope your not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> 
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> 
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
Click to expand...

You use exaggerated propaganda. Get back in your basement and wait for orders from the politburo.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...seems that this may be more than just a 'blip~ LOL@the Gov. of Oklahoma making a point about how safe it is to go out and eat...and promptly catching Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> Florida hospitals face ICU bed shortage as state passes 300,000 COVID-19 cases
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida was running out of ICU beds at numerous hospitals Wednesday as COVID-19 cases continued to pile up by the tens of thousands and the Trump administration appeared powerless to stop it.*
> _*In Oklahoma, Gov. Kevin Stitt, a Republican who caught flak for posting a photo of himself eating with his kids in a crowded restaurant while COVID-19 was spreading through his state, announced Wednesday that he had tested positive for the virus.
> The 67,507 new cases reported across the country Tuesday was the second highest daily number since the start of the pandemic, and states like Wisconsin (4,407), Nevada (1,104), Oklahoma (993) and Alaska (360) shattered their previous records for numbers of cases recorded in a single day.
> 
> The death toll nationwide as of Wednesday morning was 137,403 and climbing, with 3,454,352 cases reported, according to the latest NBC News tally.
> Four states in particular — Florida, Texas, Arizona and California — continued to account for most of the new cases and deaths.
> Florida, where the Republican convention  is scheduled to be held next month, passed a dismal benchmark Wednesday with more than 300,000 cases of COVID-19 reported since the start of the pandemic.
> More than 77,000 cases were logged just in the last seven days, bringing the total number in the state to 301,629, according to the Florida Department of Health.
> There were also 112 more deaths, putting the state on track to hit 5,000 COVID-19 fatalities, the NBC News numbers showed.
> Tuesday was the second deadliest day of the pandemic in Florida, with 133 fatalities — the most since July 1 when 145 were recorded, the new figures show.
> Finding a bed for all those sick people became increasingly harder with the Agency for Health Care Administration reporting that 54 hospitals in the state now have zero available beds in their intensive care units and another 40 hospitals have less than 10 percent bed availability in their ICUs.
> Ten of the hospitals where no ICU beds are left are in Miami-Dade, the most populous county in Florida and the state’s top coronavirus hotspot.*_
> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has taken heat for his handling of the crisis, stoked more anger recently by referring to the rising case numbers as a"blip."*
> 
> 
> 
> And he’ll get well and you’ll keep pushing your commie Chinese/democrat bullshit.
> Get back in your basement and stay there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope your not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> 
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> 
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use exaggerated propaganda. Get back in your basement and wait for orders from the politburo.
Click to expand...

You seem obsessed with my basement/ How odd? It is a nice one....

You are about as dumb as a rock....and an insult to rocks everywhere! If you have facts..assuming you even know what a fact is..to refute the facts presented in the article...bring them into the conversation. Are hospitals not crowded to overflowing? Did not the Gov. of Oklahoma post a pic online of him eating out with his family..in a crowded restaurant with his family? Did not DeSantis refer to the spike in cases as a 'blip'?

But you won't..because you are an ignorant POS--evident to all with eyes to read. Again..this is the Covid thread..not the tin-foil hat wearing, racist dumbass thread.

You are dismissed.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...seems that this may be more than just a 'blip~ LOL@the Gov. of Oklahoma making a point about how safe it is to go out and eat...and promptly catching Covid!
> 
> 
> 
> Florida hospitals face ICU bed shortage as state passes 300,000 COVID-19 cases
> 
> 
> 
> *Florida was running out of ICU beds at numerous hospitals Wednesday as COVID-19 cases continued to pile up by the tens of thousands and the Trump administration appeared powerless to stop it.*
> _*In Oklahoma, Gov. Kevin Stitt, a Republican who caught flak for posting a photo of himself eating with his kids in a crowded restaurant while COVID-19 was spreading through his state, announced Wednesday that he had tested positive for the virus.
> The 67,507 new cases reported across the country Tuesday was the second highest daily number since the start of the pandemic, and states like Wisconsin (4,407), Nevada (1,104), Oklahoma (993) and Alaska (360) shattered their previous records for numbers of cases recorded in a single day.
> 
> The death toll nationwide as of Wednesday morning was 137,403 and climbing, with 3,454,352 cases reported, according to the latest NBC News tally.
> Four states in particular — Florida, Texas, Arizona and California — continued to account for most of the new cases and deaths.
> Florida, where the Republican convention  is scheduled to be held next month, passed a dismal benchmark Wednesday with more than 300,000 cases of COVID-19 reported since the start of the pandemic.
> More than 77,000 cases were logged just in the last seven days, bringing the total number in the state to 301,629, according to the Florida Department of Health.
> There were also 112 more deaths, putting the state on track to hit 5,000 COVID-19 fatalities, the NBC News numbers showed.
> Tuesday was the second deadliest day of the pandemic in Florida, with 133 fatalities — the most since July 1 when 145 were recorded, the new figures show.
> Finding a bed for all those sick people became increasingly harder with the Agency for Health Care Administration reporting that 54 hospitals in the state now have zero available beds in their intensive care units and another 40 hospitals have less than 10 percent bed availability in their ICUs.
> Ten of the hospitals where no ICU beds are left are in Miami-Dade, the most populous county in Florida and the state’s top coronavirus hotspot.*_
> *Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis, who has taken heat for his handling of the crisis, stoked more anger recently by referring to the rising case numbers as a"blip."*
> 
> 
> 
> And he’ll get well and you’ll keep pushing your commie Chinese/democrat bullshit.
> Get back in your basement and stay there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope your not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> 
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> 
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You use exaggerated propaganda. Get back in your basement and wait for orders from the politburo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem obsessed with my basement/ How odd? It is a nice one....
> 
> You are about as dumb as a rock....and an insult to rocks everywhere! If you have facts..assuming you even know what a fact is..to refute the facts presented in the article...bring them into the conversation. Are hospitals not crowded to overflowing? Did not the Gov. of Oklahoma post a pic online of him eating out with his family..in a crowded restaurant with his family? Did not DeSantis refer to the spike in cases as a 'blip'?
> 
> But you won't..because you are an ignorant POS--evident to all with eyes to read. Again..this is the Covid thread..not the tin-foil hat wearing, racist dumbass thread.
> 
> You are dismissed.
Click to expand...

Hospitals are not at overflow and many of its patients are those with non-Wuhan conditions. People who feared Wuhan while the lockdowns were on.
Change the channel.


----------



## iceberg

Jitss617 said:


> I STAND by what I said .. Captin


you are an idiot.

i'll stand by that, too.


----------



## excalibur

Tuberculosis vaccine may limit coronavirus deaths, researchers say
					

Scientists find countries with higher rates of BCG vaccinations had lower peak mortality rates from virus




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## jackflash

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com


I hear you on the weather f-teen! I machine cylinder heads as well as build custom induction systems for both track & street hipo applications. I have to flow the cylinder heads & induction systems so I can tell if or where modifications are needed so they will offer the max performance for the intended application. I use both vacuum(intake tract) & forced air(exhaust tract) for my flow tests. My priority test equipment consist of a barometer, fuel density gauges, assorted manometres & the U.S. Geodetic Agency(now called the NGS) which I access for specific local gravity of my area of operation . When I first got into this field of expertise the last thing I thought about way back then was what it was all about... weather/atmosphere! Like no atmosphere no HP/Torque. If I had known what I was getting into back then I would have ceretainly entertained the idea of obtaining a degree in meteorology(more $$$$$)!


----------



## ChemEngineer

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope_* your *_not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.



Are you rolling on the floor laughing at_* your *_own ignorance?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

ChemEngineer said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope_* your *_not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you rolling on the floor laughing at_* your *_own ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366093
Click to expand...

Nope...there are many things I don't know....and a few that I do. I do know that anyone..and I mean anyone..who equates Democrats, Communism and the Chinese is a freakin' idiot and worthy of my derision. If this includes you..so be it. But do..enlighten me as to my ignorance. Explain to me why I should buy the propaganda bs that seeks to label Democrats as Communists.  I imagine you are one of those who think up is down..left is right..and Nazi's are left-wing Socialists. Too funny!

As bad as the other idiots who think all Conservatives are racist and that Putin owns Trump. idiots are everywhere regardless of party or politic---and yeah..I amuse myself with them.
I do laugh at my own ignorance....it amazes me how I miss simple things....but I..unlike the tinfoil hat idiot crowd...I correct my ignorance..and if it costs a little pride..so be it. Better to be humbled and educated..then remain stupid forever. Beliefs contrary to yours however..do not equate ignorance..factual misstatement and the wilful denial of reality--do.

If all you have is rhetoric, save it. If you have a few agreed upon facts...not bullshit spun into social media gold..I'm eager to be corrected.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope_* your *_not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you rolling on the floor laughing at_* your *_own ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366093
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...there are many things I don't know....and a few that I do. I do know that anyone..and I mean anyone..who equates Democrats, Communism and the Chinese is a freakin' idiot and worthy of my derision. If this includes you..so be it. But do..enlighten me as to my ignorance. Explain to me why I should buy the propaganda bs that seeks to label Democrats as Communists.  I imagine you are one of those who think up is down..left is right..and Nazi's are left-wing Socialists. Too funny!
> 
> As bad as the other idiots who think all Conservatives are racist and that Putin owns Trump. idiots are everywhere regardless of party or politic---and yeah..I amuse myself with them.
> I do laugh at my own ignorance....it amazes me how I miss simple things....but I..unlike the tinfoil hat idiot crowd...I correct my ignorance..and if it costs a little pride..so be it. Better to be humbled and educated..then remain stupid forever. Beliefs contrary to yours however..do not equate ignorance..factual misstatement and the wilful denial of reality--do.
> 
> If all you have is rhetoric, save it. If you have a few agreed upon facts...not bullshit spun into social media gold..I'm eager to be corrected.
Click to expand...

Democrats as communists/marxists is not a label. It’s fact and policy advocacy. No such thing as a moderate democrat. You vote democrat then you vote for censorship, stifled economy through the green agenda, segregation to keep the flocks herded, anti-US foreign policy, abortion, unstructured families, etc.  — the whole bit.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope_* your *_not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you rolling on the floor laughing at_* your *_own ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366093
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...there are many things I don't know....and a few that I do. I do know that anyone..and I mean anyone..who equates Democrats, Communism and the Chinese is a freakin' idiot and worthy of my derision. If this includes you..so be it. But do..enlighten me as to my ignorance. Explain to me why I should buy the propaganda bs that seeks to label Democrats as Communists.  I imagine you are one of those who think up is down..left is right..and Nazi's are left-wing Socialists. Too funny!
> 
> As bad as the other idiots who think all Conservatives are racist and that Putin owns Trump. idiots are everywhere regardless of party or politic---and yeah..I amuse myself with them.
> I do laugh at my own ignorance....it amazes me how I miss simple things....but I..unlike the tinfoil hat idiot crowd...I correct my ignorance..and if it costs a little pride..so be it. Better to be humbled and educated..then remain stupid forever. Beliefs contrary to yours however..do not equate ignorance..factual misstatement and the wilful denial of reality--do.
> 
> If all you have is rhetoric, save it. If you have a few agreed upon facts...not bullshit spun into social media gold..I'm eager to be corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats as communists/marxists is not a label. It’s fact and policy advocacy. No such thing as a moderate democrat. You vote democrat then you vote for censorship, stifled economy through the green agenda, segregation to keep the flocks herded, anti-US foreign policy, abortion, unstructured families, etc.  — the whole bit.
Click to expand...

Bullshit!

Simple as that. You have a link showing the Democratic Party officially endorsing Communism? Socialism? Marxism? No, you do not..because it does not exist.

Because you can link me some dumbasses who advocate Marxism..or Communism...or Socialism--does not make it official policy...or doctrine, for that matter.
I know many Democrats against abortion---most of them also believe in a woman's right to choose. Even if it's a mistake. Unstructuredfamilies/ I'm not sure what that is? Unless you mean 1 parent households...but..anyway..I'm sure it is not a policy bullet-point for the Democratic party! Stifling the economy through the "Green Agenda"? The economy is...big...and complex. Some sectors benefit..some do not...Same as it ever was.

Foreign policy....has been botched by both parties so often that I have to see it as a wash.

Flocks herded..hmmm....speaking of propaganda...LOL!~


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope_* your *_not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you rolling on the floor laughing at_* your *_own ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366093
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...there are many things I don't know....and a few that I do. I do know that anyone..and I mean anyone..who equates Democrats, Communism and the Chinese is a freakin' idiot and worthy of my derision. If this includes you..so be it. But do..enlighten me as to my ignorance. Explain to me why I should buy the propaganda bs that seeks to label Democrats as Communists.  I imagine you are one of those who think up is down..left is right..and Nazi's are left-wing Socialists. Too funny!
> 
> As bad as the other idiots who think all Conservatives are racist and that Putin owns Trump. idiots are everywhere regardless of party or politic---and yeah..I amuse myself with them.
> I do laugh at my own ignorance....it amazes me how I miss simple things....but I..unlike the tinfoil hat idiot crowd...I correct my ignorance..and if it costs a little pride..so be it. Better to be humbled and educated..then remain stupid forever. Beliefs contrary to yours however..do not equate ignorance..factual misstatement and the wilful denial of reality--do.
> 
> If all you have is rhetoric, save it. If you have a few agreed upon facts...not bullshit spun into social media gold..I'm eager to be corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats as communists/marxists is not a label. It’s fact and policy advocacy. No such thing as a moderate democrat. You vote democrat then you vote for censorship, stifled economy through the green agenda, segregation to keep the flocks herded, anti-US foreign policy, abortion, unstructured families, etc.  — the whole bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> Simple as that. You have a link showing the Democratic Party officially endorsing Communism? Socialism? Marxism? No, you do not..because it does not exist.
> 
> Because you can link me some dumbasses who advocate Marxism..or Communism...or Socialism--does not make it official policy...or doctrine, for that matter.
> I know many Democrats against abortion---most of them also believe in a woman's right to choose. Even if it's a mistake. Unstructuredfamilies/ I'm not sure what that is? Unless you mean 1 parent households...but..anyway..I'm sure it is not a policy bullet-point for the Democratic party! Stifling the economy through the "Green Agenda"? The economy is...big...and complex. Some sectors benefit..some do not...Same as it ever was.
> 
> Foreign policy....has been botched by both parties so often that I have to see it as a wash.
> 
> Flocks herded..hmmm....speaking of propaganda...LOL!~
Click to expand...

The economy runs on energy. When energy goes up in price everything follows. Without dividends. Pure overhead. The result is economic contraction. That creates dependency and socialism/Marxism/communism thrive on gov dependency.
Marxism stifles speech. PC culture is the weaponizing of language and the stifling of speech.
Marxism relies on cultural usurpation in order to be successfully implemented. He who controls the past controls the future. Democrats are currently attempting to censor and annihilate American history.  Every single one of those rioters and looters and BLM murderers are democrats.


----------



## excalibur

CDC boss ‘absolutely’ comfortable sending grandkids to school
					

The head of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said Wednesday he would be “absolutely” comfortable with his grandchildren heading back to school despite the coronavirus pandemic. Dr. Ro…




					nypost.com


----------



## ChemEngineer

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Democrats as communists/marxists is not a label. It’s fact and policy advocacy. No such thing as a moderate democrat. You vote democrat then you vote for censorship, stifled economy through the green agenda, segregation to keep the flocks herded, anti-US foreign policy, abortion, unstructured families, etc.  — the whole bit.



Democrats are evil.  Their paradigms of  rich versus poor are pure covetousness, a sin.
Their support of abortion is the sin of murder.  Their relentless labelling of Republicans as "fascists" is the sin of bearing false witness against their neighbors.






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com


----------



## excalibur

__





						Sweden’s Actual COVID-19 Results Compared to What Modelers Predicted in April  | Jon Miltimore
					

In April, modelers inspired by the Imperial College of London made some bold predictions on what would happen to Sweden if they didn't initiate a lockdown similar to other nations.  Well, we’re nearly through July now. So how do the predictions stack up against the actual results?



					fee.org


----------



## ChemEngineer

excalibur said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden’s Actual COVID-19 Results Compared to What Modelers Predicted in April  | Jon Miltimore
> 
> 
> In April, modelers inspired by the Imperial College of London made some bold predictions on what would happen to Sweden if they didn't initiate a lockdown similar to other nations.  Well, we’re nearly through July now. So how do the predictions stack up against the actual results?
> 
> 
> 
> fee.org



Fabulous graph sent to my city council, friends, and posted at Covid Panic is Overblown
*
NO FEAR!*


----------



## excalibur

https://www.ijidonline.com/article/S1201-9712(20)30600-7/fulltext


----------



## excalibur

Holland's scientists say there's no solid evidence face coverings work
					

While 120 countries in the world, including much of Europe, have ordered citizens to wear masks in public places to prevent the spread of Covid-19, the Dutch are doing things differently.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ChemEngineer

excalibur said:


> Holland's scientists say there's no solid evidence face coverings work
> 
> 
> While 120 countries in the world, including much of Europe, have ordered citizens to wear masks in public places to prevent the spread of Covid-19, the Dutch are doing things differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Added to Covid Panic is Overblown


----------



## feduptaxpayer

flacaltenn said:


> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com




Why don't people try and get away from their fear and panic and paranoia of some Convid 19 virus that they actually know nothing about. Just because politicians, the media, and those so called health experts tell us that we are in big time trouble if we do not listen too them and we all will die from this China virus does not have to mean that this is all for real. Look up Event 201 on the internet. There it will tell you as to what is really behind all of this so called plandemic compliments of the deep state globalists billionaires. Try it, it could just blow your mind and bring it back to reality.


----------



## jackflash

feduptaxpayer said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people try and get away from their fear and panic and paranoia of some Convid 19 virus that they actually know nothing about. Just because politicians, the media, and those so called health experts tell us that we are in big time trouble if we do not listen too them and we all will die from this China virus does not have to mean that this is all for real. Look up Event 201 on the internet. There it will tell you as to what is really behind all of this so called plandemic compliments of the deep state globalists billionaires. Try it, it could just blow your mind and bring it back to reality.
Click to expand...

That's the same online weather service I use. I cruised their covid map the other day & the ONLY SPOT *NOT* COVID-19 POSITIVE  was Daggett county Utah(only white spot on their global map). Every other spot of land that is above water globally shows to be C-19 positive. I live out on a prairie that is sparsely populated so any concern of C-19 is null & void to the few of us living out here. Incredably, we live in a county that is the second most C-19 deluged county in the entire state, but where my acreage is I might as well be residing on the moon regarding the C-19 virus.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

jackflash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people try and get away from their fear and panic and paranoia of some Convid 19 virus that they actually know nothing about. Just because politicians, the media, and those so called health experts tell us that we are in big time trouble if we do not listen too them and we all will die from this China virus does not have to mean that this is all for real. Look up Event 201 on the internet. There it will tell you as to what is really behind all of this so called plandemic compliments of the deep state globalists billionaires. Try it, it could just blow your mind and bring it back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the same online weather service I use. I cruised their covid map the other day & the ONLY SPOT *NOT* COVID-19 POSITIVE  was Daggett county Utah(only white spot on their global map). Every other spot of land that is above water globally shows to be C-19 positive. I live out on a prairie that is sparsely populated so any concern of C-19 is null & void to the few of us living out here. Incredably, we live in a county that is the second most C-19 deluged county in the entire state, but where my acreage is I might as well be residing on the moon regarding the C-19 virus.
Click to expand...


You need to look up Event 201. It's all there and explains to anyone willing to read about how this Convid 19 was created to make it appear as though this Convid 19 virus is some kind of a big bad daddy ass virus out there. It was never about a virus. It was all about setting up a Great New Reset that will end the old normal life that we all once lived just 8 months ago and replace with a new normal globalist created life where we will never have freedom anymore. Source: The Corbett Report and the Great Reset. Check it out. Very informative indeed. Just saying.


----------



## flacaltenn

jackflash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people try and get away from their fear and panic and paranoia of some Convid 19 virus that they actually know nothing about. Just because politicians, the media, and those so called health experts tell us that we are in big time trouble if we do not listen too them and we all will die from this China virus does not have to mean that this is all for real. Look up Event 201 on the internet. There it will tell you as to what is really behind all of this so called plandemic compliments of the deep state globalists billionaires. Try it, it could just blow your mind and bring it back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the same online weather service I use. I cruised their covid map the other day & the ONLY SPOT *NOT* COVID-19 POSITIVE  was Daggett county Utah(only white spot on their global map). Every other spot of land that is above water globally shows to be C-19 positive. I live out on a prairie that is sparsely populated so any concern of C-19 is null & void to the few of us living out here. Incredably, we live in a county that is the second most C-19 deluged county in the entire state, but where my acreage is I might as well be residing on the moon regarding the C-19 virus.
Click to expand...


Pseudocolor maps are MADE to be misused and misinterpreted.  It's meaningless without a color scale attached to it..  And even then -- you can manipulate the "impact" by manipulating where you cut off each color band..  So -- I don't REMEMBER what the vertical color scaling in that plot was, but I remember thinking it was greatly jacked up to show positive cases..


----------



## flacaltenn

jackflash said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people try and get away from their fear and panic and paranoia of some Convid 19 virus that they actually know nothing about. Just because politicians, the media, and those so called health experts tell us that we are in big time trouble if we do not listen too them and we all will die from this China virus does not have to mean that this is all for real. Look up Event 201 on the internet. There it will tell you as to what is really behind all of this so called plandemic compliments of the deep state globalists billionaires. Try it, it could just blow your mind and bring it back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the same online weather service I use. I cruised their covid map the other day & the ONLY SPOT *NOT* COVID-19 POSITIVE  was Daggett county Utah(only white spot on their global map). Every other spot of land that is above water globally shows to be C-19 positive. I live out on a prairie that is sparsely populated so any concern of C-19 is null & void to the few of us living out here. Incredably, we live in a county that is the second most C-19 deluged county in the entire state, but where my acreage is I might as well be residing on the moon regarding the C-19 virus.
Click to expand...


I looked back at it..  There is a color scaling map if you hit LEGEND..  It shows how rapidly the color goes from yellow to orange and red..  And it's RAPID..  At 25 cases you're still yellow, at 50 cases your still orange..  ABOVE THAT -- everything turns red.. 

  And it's CUMULATIVE CASES since this began.. So all the counties just get "darker red" all the time..

*What's WORSE is that these numbers are NOT NORMALIZED to county population..* And that's why your little "moonscape" looks so lethal.. 5500 cases in Memphis is the same as 55 cases in a small county in terms of impact. 

But what I liked about this map was the "roll-over" feature for each county AND the fact that you can go BACK IN TIME and see the progression of cases...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

flacaltenn said:


> jackflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Wunderground for my weather because they are the ONLY sight that thinks Americans are smart enough to handle barometric pressures, dew points, etc..  Their mapping and forecasting is the best..
> 
> They've been teasing me with the daily COVID numbers in my county..  Finally clicked on the map and found this wonderful display of Covid in America... Just browsing sea to sea at the county level puts a lot of this USMB debate furor into perspective...
> 
> So that big metro dwelling city slickers understand WHY some people still want to run their businesses and go to church.. It's amazing to see the "bubbles" and how they affect the counties around them... I think its a form of info that HELPS the debate about "one size fits all" authoritarian response vs "state level" judgements..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WunderMap® | Interactive Weather Map and Radar | Weather Underground
> 
> 
> Weather Underground’s WunderMap provides interactive weather and radar Maps for weather conditions for locations worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wunderground.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people try and get away from their fear and panic and paranoia of some Convid 19 virus that they actually know nothing about. Just because politicians, the media, and those so called health experts tell us that we are in big time trouble if we do not listen too them and we all will die from this China virus does not have to mean that this is all for real. Look up Event 201 on the internet. There it will tell you as to what is really behind all of this so called plandemic compliments of the deep state globalists billionaires. Try it, it could just blow your mind and bring it back to reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the same online weather service I use. I cruised their covid map the other day & the ONLY SPOT *NOT* COVID-19 POSITIVE  was Daggett county Utah(only white spot on their global map). Every other spot of land that is above water globally shows to be C-19 positive. I live out on a prairie that is sparsely populated so any concern of C-19 is null & void to the few of us living out here. Incredably, we live in a county that is the second most C-19 deluged county in the entire state, but where my acreage is I might as well be residing on the moon regarding the C-19 virus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pseudocolor maps are MADE to be misused and misinterpreted.  It's meaningless without a color scale attached to it..  And even then -- you can manipulate the "impact" by manipulating where you cut off each color band..  So -- I don't REMEMBER what the vertical color scaling in that plot was, but I remember thinking it was greatly jacked up to show positive cases..
Click to expand...


It's always okay to believe in conspiracy's because they do exist. This Convid 19 virus is just another created conspiracy compliments of the deep state billionaire elite globalists. My opinion and belief of course. All those websites promoting this virus conspiracy on the internet cannot all be wrong, can they? Just asking.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

After Musk took four Covid tests in one day and the results were two positive and two negative you'll have to excuse me for not buying into maps


----------



## flacaltenn

SassyIrishLass said:


> After Musk took four Covid tests in one day and the results were two positive and two negative you'll have to excuse me for not buying into maps



Those rapid tests are really bad..  Shouldn't even be counted.  Because if you DO get a positive reading, any medical pro is gonna test YOU AGAIN with a DNA/PCR test which is more accurate.  The fact that they CAN COUNT rapid tests in the totals is a major cause of "case inflation" and they are screwing up the database SO BADLY with reporting rules that researchers will still be trying to sort this all out for another DECADE...


----------



## tigerred59

*Its time we give up and throw in the towel with those who refuse to adhere to public health policies and deny these people access to healthcare should they get the virus....I'm tired of the pleas, the begging these people. You don't want to wear a mask, you come near those that do, you deserve a ass kicking and sent home with a plastic bag around your neck.*


----------



## sparky

this fits here>












						Covid Panic is Overblown
					

Chloroquine was found to be a potent medication in the control of Coronavirus fifteen years ago:      https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih. gov...




					covidfacts.blogspot.com
				



~S~


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

tigerred59 said:


> *Its time we give up and throw in the towel with those who refuse to adhere to public health policies and deny these people access to healthcare should they get the virus....I'm tired of the pleas, the begging these people. You don't want to wear a mask, you come near those that do, you deserve a ass kicking and sent home with a plastic bag around your neck.*


Nope..nobody gets denied healthcare..no matter how much they act the ass.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Did I catch one of the trolls! I hope_* your *_not a bot..I so hate it when that happens.
> Not commie..whatever _that_ means..not Chinese..and not Democrat. This is the Covid thread...do try to keep up.
> Oh..and i do hope he gets well..and learns from his arrogance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you rolling on the floor laughing at_* your *_own ignorance?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 366093
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...there are many things I don't know....and a few that I do. I do know that anyone..and I mean anyone..who equates Democrats, Communism and the Chinese is a freakin' idiot and worthy of my derision. If this includes you..so be it. But do..enlighten me as to my ignorance. Explain to me why I should buy the propaganda bs that seeks to label Democrats as Communists.  I imagine you are one of those who think up is down..left is right..and Nazi's are left-wing Socialists. Too funny!
> 
> As bad as the other idiots who think all Conservatives are racist and that Putin owns Trump. idiots are everywhere regardless of party or politic---and yeah..I amuse myself with them.
> I do laugh at my own ignorance....it amazes me how I miss simple things....but I..unlike the tinfoil hat idiot crowd...I correct my ignorance..and if it costs a little pride..so be it. Better to be humbled and educated..then remain stupid forever. Beliefs contrary to yours however..do not equate ignorance..factual misstatement and the wilful denial of reality--do.
> 
> If all you have is rhetoric, save it. If you have a few agreed upon facts...not bullshit spun into social media gold..I'm eager to be corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democrats as communists/marxists is not a label. It’s fact and policy advocacy. No such thing as a moderate democrat. You vote democrat then you vote for censorship, stifled economy through the green agenda, segregation to keep the flocks herded, anti-US foreign policy, abortion, unstructured families, etc.  — the whole bit.
Click to expand...

Posters who do funny button and run with no explanation or rebuttal land on my ignore list. Like EvilEyeFleegle


----------



## Concerned American

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

You just are not the sharpest knife in the drawer are you?  Democrat cities have dense populations because they are not capable of independent thoughts or actions.  They, like lemmings, follow the crowd.  Moron.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

tigerred59 said:


> *Its time we give up and throw in the towel with those who refuse to adhere to public health policies and deny these people access to healthcare should they get the virus....I'm tired of the pleas, the begging these people. You don't want to wear a mask, you come near those that do, you deserve a ass kicking and sent home with a plastic bag around your neck.*



There are many Convid 1984 virus non-believers out there who have a different opinion and points of view to your opinions on the Chine virus. Why should everybody adhere to a lie because that is all this virus is was a lie and one big farce. While some of your dear leaders tell you to practice social distancing, wear face diaper masks, and quarantine ones self some of your dear leaders do just the opposite. They party and have fun. Surely you have heard about the many democrats that did not follow their own rules? If not FOX NEWS will tell you all about it. 

While big box stores and big fast food restaurants get to stay open the small guy and gal must close. Where is the logic in that? This is all just more globalist elite attacks on the little guy and gal. While they make plenty of dollars with their stores being allowed to stay open the small guy and gal make no money at all because they are all being forced to close. Only stunned buffoons must by now see the farce in all of this. Nobody appears to die from any other disease anymore these days. They all supposedly are dying from this fake non-threatning virus. 

Indeed it is time to throw in the towel by throwing the towel at the people like you who help keep this farce going. if everybody said today that they do not want to play this China virus game anymore and threw away their masks and started to socialize more and end the lock downs of stores I can guarantee you that this Convid 1984 virus would disappear tomorrow. The only thing that keeps this lie and farce going is because of people like you who refuse to use your brain. Your blue politicians and the pro blue media are not your friends. They are your enemy especially the blue ones. 

I think that the majority of people want to go back to their old normal lives that they lived just nine months ago. Today there is no fun anymore. Fun has been abolished by your politicians and the globalists. Only boring days is all we get these days. It would be a lot better to live and enjoy life and have fun again rather than living the life that we are all being forced to live with today. Stop being a maskhole and woke the hell up. Just saying.


----------



## OldLady

I just checked the map in the OP.  Not looking so good, kids.


----------



## francoHFW

Jitss617 said:


> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol


People who are businessmen around the world all kinds of interesting jobs that they don't have out in Trump farming America. You know the people who listen to total garbage propaganda and bomb AT&t because b******* conspiracy theory they get from the GOP propaganda machine. Pure Crap like all your other phony scandals conspiracy theories and misinformation about Democrats and everything else. Only ignoramuses believe your crap...


----------



## francoHFW

feduptaxpayer said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Its time we give up and throw in the towel with those who refuse to adhere to public health policies and deny these people access to healthcare should they get the virus....I'm tired of the pleas, the begging these people. You don't want to wear a mask, you come near those that do, you deserve a ass kicking and sent home with a plastic bag around your neck.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Convid 1984 virus non-believers out there who have a different opinion and points of view to your opinions on the Chine virus. Why should everybody adhere to a lie because that is all this virus is was a lie and one big farce. While some of your dear leaders tell you to practice social distancing, wear face diaper masks, and quarantine ones self some of your dear leaders do just the opposite. They party and have fun. Surely you have heard about the many democrats that did not follow their own rules? If not FOX NEWS will tell you all about it.
> 
> While big box stores and big fast food restaurants get to stay open the small guy and gal must close. Where is the logic in that? This is all just more globalist elite attacks on the little guy and gal. While they make plenty of dollars with their stores being allowed to stay open the small guy and gal make no money at all because they are all being forced to close. Only stunned buffoons must by now see the farce in all of this. Nobody appears to die from any other disease anymore these days. They all supposedly are dying from this fake non-threatning virus.
> 
> Indeed it is time to throw in the towel by throwing the towel at the people like you who help keep this farce going. if everybody said today that they do not want to play this China virus game anymore and threw away their masks and started to socialize more and end the lock downs of stores I can guarantee you that this Convid 1984 virus would disappear tomorrow. The only thing that keeps this lie and farce going is because of people like you who refuse to use your brain. Your blue politicians and the pro blue media are not your friends. They are your enemy especially the blue ones.
> 
> I think that the majority of people want to go back to their old normal lives that they lived just nine months ago. Today there is no fun anymore. Fun has been abolished by your politicians and the globalists. Only boring days is all we get these days. It would be a lot better to live and enjoy life and have fun again rather than living the life that we are all being forced to live with today. Stop being a maskhole and woke the hell up. Just saying.
Click to expand...

Pure b*******. Go shoot Dr fauci or some other idiocy, brainwashed functional  moron.


----------



## francoHFW

sparky said:


> this fits here>
> View attachment 417282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covid Panic is Overblown
> 
> 
> Chloroquine was found to be a potent medication in the control of Coronavirus fifteen years ago:      https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih. gov...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covidfacts.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~


Regular people don't get the care or regeneron your scumbag heroes do. Here it is 73% Trump ignoramuses and greedy assholes and guess what- the hoax has arrived....


----------



## francoHFW

feduptaxpayer said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Its time we give up and throw in the towel with those who refuse to adhere to public health policies and deny these people access to healthcare should they get the virus....I'm tired of the pleas, the begging these people. You don't want to wear a mask, you come near those that do, you deserve a ass kicking and sent home with a plastic bag around your neck.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are many Convid 1984 virus non-believers out there who have a different opinion and points of view to your opinions on the Chine virus. Why should everybody adhere to a lie because that is all this virus is was a lie and one big farce. While some of your dear leaders tell you to practice social distancing, wear face diaper masks, and quarantine ones self some of your dear leaders do just the opposite. They party and have fun. Surely you have heard about the many democrats that did not follow their own rules? If not FOX NEWS will tell you all about it.
> 
> While big box stores and big fast food restaurants get to stay open the small guy and gal must close. Where is the logic in that? This is all just more globalist elite attacks on the little guy and gal. While they make plenty of dollars with their stores being allowed to stay open the small guy and gal make no money at all because they are all being forced to close. Only stunned buffoons must by now see the farce in all of this. Nobody appears to die from any other disease anymore these days. They all supposedly are dying from this fake non-threatning virus.
> 
> Indeed it is time to throw in the towel by throwing the towel at the people like you who help keep this farce going. if everybody said today that they do not want to play this China virus game anymore and threw away their masks and started to socialize more and end the lock downs of stores I can guarantee you that this Convid 1984 virus would disappear tomorrow. The only thing that keeps this lie and farce going is because of people like you who refuse to use your brain. Your blue politicians and the pro blue media are not your friends. They are your enemy especially the blue ones.
> 
> I think that the majority of people want to go back to their old normal lives that they lived just nine months ago. Today there is no fun anymore. Fun has been abolished by your politicians and the globalists. Only boring days is all we get these days. It would be a lot better to live and enjoy life and have fun again rather than living the life that we are all being forced to live with today. Stop being a maskhole and woke the hell up. Just saying.
Click to expand...

Poor America, GOP base ruined our reaction along with of course the orange clown and their pathetic propaganda..


----------



## Concerned American

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

Please explain why solidly blue Spokane county which is not in compliance, controls the lives of eight other solidly red surrounding counties who are in compliance.  That is one county, with dense population that is blocking the opening of eight others with sparse population.  I can explain for you--vindictive democrat governor who is trying to make the right pay.  BTW, he has opened up the Seattle region and King county alone is responsible for more cases and fatalities than the rest of the state east of the Cascades combined.  This is a blatant partisan move and he and the democrats should be made to pay extreme penalties.


----------



## jbrownson0831

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


What "end"?  A mere .2% of total cases now require hospitalization.


----------



## Concerned American

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


Your map proves my point exactly.  Take a look at the state of WA--Puget Sound area is a HOT spot---but the democrat governor has opened it up.  Now take a look at the east side of WA.  Inslee still has it shut down.  Partisan bullshit.  How does it feel to be brainwashed moron.


----------



## miketx

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


To the shit pile.


----------



## Concerned American

kiwiman127 said:


> I see the Little Trumpsters are again proving their ignorance.
> Map Reveals Hidden U.S. Hotspots of Coronavirus Infection
> In the end, experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder per capital than metro areas and medical facilities are less capable to handle the Coronavirus.


Per capital?  LMFAO.


----------



## Concerned American

kiwiman127 said:


> experts are projecting rural America could very well get hit harder


You fucking moron--PROJECTING, COULD VERY WELL?  Get a clue.  You can't lock down a population on conjecture.  Let's lock you in your basement for being a moron.  SMFH


----------



## ChemEngineer

Concerned American said:


> Your map (kiwiman127)  proves my point exactly.  Take a look at the state of WA--Puget Sound area is a HOT spot---but the democrat governor has opened it up.  Now take a look at the east side of WA.  Inslee still has it shut down.  Partisan bullshit.  How does it feel to be brainwashed moron.



Like North Koreans.  They don't even realize it.






						Democrat Insanity - Trump Derangement Syndrome
					






					DemocratInsanity.blogspot.com


----------



## jackflash

Concerned American said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain why solidly blue Spokane county which is not in compliance, controls the lives of eight other solidly red surrounding counties who are in compliance.  That is one county, with dense population that is blocking the opening of eight others with sparse population.  I can explain for you--vindictive democrat governor who is trying to make the right pay.  BTW, he has opened up the Seattle region and King county alone is responsible for more cases and fatalities than the rest of the state east of the Cascades combined.  This is a blatant partisan move and he and the democrats should be made to pay extreme penalties.
Click to expand...

Spokane city/county is a MAJOR medical hub & is the financial firepower for all of us in the general geographic area including some of the northern Idaho counties(Idaho panhandle). Spokane county IS in compliance but does not carry compliance to the point of being obnoxiously ridiculous about it like places like Orange county California/NYC does. Folks in the general geographic area in/around Spokane area 'mask up' out of respect to our neighbors more than out of fear of a mandate. Pend Oreille, Stevens, Lincoln & Whitman counties are so low in population that a mask mandate is ridiculous except in the few small towns(few & far in-between). The Idaho counties, Latah, Benewah, Kootenai, Bonner that are flanking Spokane to the east are in the same LOW population situation, save for Kootenai county which houses the major resort town/city of Coeur d' Alene.

PHUK governor Inslee. That boy & his less than worthless sad sack cronies have done more damage to my fellow Washingtonians/Americans that are located west of the Cascades than can be imagined. That area in Washington state west of the Cascades is dying by the minute. I have supported every effort in the past to form the state of 'Eastern Washington' which would encompass ALL of current eastern Washington from the Cascades to the Washington/Idaho border. There is/was(?)a movement in the state of Oregon to form a 'Greater Idaho State" by separating coastal Oregon from the rest of current Oregon which would then become Idaho turf(don't hold your breath on this one!).


----------



## Concerned American

jackflash said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please explain why solidly blue Spokane county which is not in compliance, controls the lives of eight other solidly red surrounding counties who are in compliance.  That is one county, with dense population that is blocking the opening of eight others with sparse population.  I can explain for you--vindictive democrat governor who is trying to make the right pay.  BTW, he has opened up the Seattle region and King county alone is responsible for more cases and fatalities than the rest of the state east of the Cascades combined.  This is a blatant partisan move and he and the democrats should be made to pay extreme penalties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spokane city/county is a MAJOR medical hub & is the financial firepower for all of us in the general geographic area including some of the northern Idaho counties(Idaho panhandle). Spokane county IS in compliance but does not carry compliance to the point of being obnoxiously ridiculous about it like places like Orange county California/NYC does. Folks in the general geographic area in/around Spokane area 'mask up' out of respect to our neighbors more than out of fear of a mandate. Pend Oreille, Stevens, Lincoln & Whitman counties are so low in population that a mask mandate is ridiculous except in the few small towns(few & far in-between). The Idaho counties, Latah, Benewah, Kootenai, Bonner that are flanking Spokane to the east are in the same LOW population situation, save for Kootenai county which houses the major resort town/city of Coeur d' Alene.
> 
> PHUK governor Inslee. That boy & his less than worthless sad sack cronies have done more damage to my fellow Washingtonians/Americans that are located west of the Cascades than can be imagined. That area in Washington state west of the Cascades is dying by the minute. I have supported every effort in the past to form the state of 'Eastern Washington' which would encompass ALL of current eastern Washington from the Cascades to the Washington/Idaho border. There is/was(?)a movement in the state of Oregon to form a 'Greater Idaho State" by separating coastal Oregon from the rest of current Oregon which would then become Idaho turf(don't hold your breath on this one!).
Click to expand...

I have to disagree-Spokane is not meeting Inslee's metrics and as a result the eight other eastern counties who are in compliance are locked down to phase 1, contrary to the Puget Sound area which Inslee has opened up to phase 2.  Idaho is open and is irrelevant to this point.  There also was a movement to create the state of Liberty as well.  My point was that Inslee is using a suspect metric to punish the side of the state that voted against him and he is using Spokane county to accomplish it.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...


Population density





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...


A higher population density usually results in people voting democrat. He was playing the gotcha card but he isn't totally wrong.  Although corona doesn't look up voter registrations prior to striking.


----------



## Concerned American

vasuderatorrent said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Population density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher population density usually results in people voting democrat. He was playing the gotcha card but he isn't totally wrong.  Although corona doesn't look up voter registrations prior to striking.
Click to expand...

The east side of WA voted overwhelmingly for republicans with the exception of Spokane city.  Spokane is unable to keep their numbers in check, so the other eight counties (who are in compliance and should be opened up completely) are being held back by his stronghold in Spokane.  You are right he is playing the gotcha game.  He has to lock Spokane down and by tying us to them by including us all in the same region, he gets to punish the opposition without cause.  The democrats preach "unity" unless they are the ones that are expected to compromise.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle

Concerned American said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Population density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher population density usually results in people voting democrat. He was playing the gotcha card but he isn't totally wrong.  Although corona doesn't look up voter registrations prior to striking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The east side of WA voted overwhelmingly for republicans with the exception of Spokane city.  Spokane is unable to keep their numbers in check, so the other eight counties (who are in compliance and should be opened up completely) are being held back by his stronghold in Spokane.  You are right he is playing the gotcha game.  He has to lock Spokane down and by tying us to them by including us all in the same region, he gets to punish the opposition without cause.  The democrats preach "unity" unless they are the ones that are expected to compromise.
Click to expand...

The numbers do not back up your assertions:





__





						U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
					

Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how Washington is doing.




					covidactnow.org


----------



## Concerned American

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Concerned American said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Population density
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A higher population density usually results in people voting democrat. He was playing the gotcha card but he isn't totally wrong.  Although corona doesn't look up voter registrations prior to striking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The east side of WA voted overwhelmingly for republicans with the exception of Spokane city.  Spokane is unable to keep their numbers in check, so the other eight counties (who are in compliance and should be opened up completely) are being held back by his stronghold in Spokane.  You are right he is playing the gotcha game.  He has to lock Spokane down and by tying us to them by including us all in the same region, he gets to punish the opposition without cause.  The democrats preach "unity" unless they are the ones that are expected to compromise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The numbers do not back up your assertions:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. COVID Risk & Vaccine Tracker
> 
> 
> Covid Act Now has real-time tracking of your community's COVID risk level. Explore how Washington is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covidactnow.org
Click to expand...

Take a look at Ferry county--why are they locked down.  You might learn how to read the numbers.  There is only about half the population of Spokane county in all of the other eight counties combined.


----------



## Who_Me?

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
Click to expand...

South Korea, Taiwan, and Vietnam have densely populated urban areas and their case count is negligible.  They also are not Democrat controlled.  So based on my hypothesis it is not the density of the population but it does make one think about the virus being attracted to Democrats.


----------



## Concerned American

Who_Me? said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it’s attracted to democrat
> Cities lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's worse in urban areas because of population density.  It has nothing to do with Republican or Democrat, but you already knew that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> South Korea, Taiwan, and Vietnam have densely populated urban areas and their case count is negligible.  They also are not Democrat controlled.  So based on my hypothesis it is not the density of the population but it does make one think about the virus being attracted to Democrats.
Click to expand...

Or people that are worried about their next meal don't bother to be tested.  If you have the choice of eating or going to the doctor so he can tell you that you are sick when you are sick, which are you going to do?


----------



## eagle1462010

bump


----------

